# Home Audio project...Aurum Cantus & ??



## Eastcoast (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey all,

Going to be building a set of bookshelf style speakers for my computer area, possibly oversized ones. Have a pair of Aurum Cantus G3's and looking for a mid/woofer to go with it for a two way. I have an active system I can use to find the crossover frequency and I'll build passives later. What mid ideas would you have?? 

I need something that will work in a smallish box, enough to remain bookshelf-ish, and get low, 30's maybe, either with a well done ported design, or sealed. An 8 would be doable, but box size usually goes up. Crossover point will probably end up around 2.5-3k area. Got to be high end driver to match the tweets, and my brother in law, who works at a high end cabinet shop will build me a beautiful set of cabinets for em. They are gonna be beautiful, so I need a woofer to fit the bill.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

have you searched for premade setups that utilize the G3s already?


----------



## Eastcoast (Mar 26, 2005)

That was one of the first things I did, but for ribbons in general, comes up with the usual suspects.

I think I've decided on the Revelator 6.5....now I just need a box design...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sweet !
http://www.tymphany.com/18w-8531g00

Maybe a bass reflex ?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Have you checked "Other Projects", here ?
http://www.zaphaudio.com/


----------



## acuvox (Jul 19, 2006)

Ribbons are the fastest tweeters, so the problem is matching speed at the shift point (think synchro). Fast woofer equals ultra-low inductance, which means Faraday. Even ScanSpeak and the other Tymphany brands have abandoned the Ragnar Lian patent. Fortunately, one of the world's premier driver/speaker designers has opened his private stash to the public:

http://www.thielaudio.com/THIEL_Site05/Pages/Specials/CSWoofers/SpecialCSwoofers.html

Of course, I would advocate going three way with an even faster midrange, allowing X points at the ear inflections, 400Hz and 4KHz. There are dedicated pro mids like Beyma, plus "full range" drivers from the likes of Fostex and Tang Band - way more choices. Just avoid any hard cone materials - Al, Mg Be, carbon, Kevlar, Polyester, aramid etc.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

acuvox said:


> Ribbons are the fastest tweeters, so the problem is matching speed at the shift point (think synchro). Fast woofer equals ultra-low inductance, which means Faraday. Even ScanSpeak and the other Tymphany brands have abandoned the Ragnar Lian patent. Fortunately, one of the world's premier driver/speaker designers has opened his private stash to the public:
> 
> http://www.thielaudio.com/THIEL_Site05/Pages/Specials/CSWoofers/SpecialCSwoofers.html
> 
> Of course, I would advocate going three way with an even faster midrange, allowing X points at the ear inflections, 400Hz and 4KHz. There are dedicated pro mids like Beyma, plus "full range" drivers from the likes of Fostex and Tang Band - way more choices. Just avoid any hard cone materials - Al, Mg Be, carbon, Kevlar, Polyester, aramid etc.


Wow, that looks like an incredible driver. I'd love to hear more about the tonality of these (I'm usually suspicious of poly cones) and details of the Ragnar Lian patent you refer to.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

No experience, but I think this setup would sounds killer. note: they use the AC g2 ribbon, TC Sounds 989 10" http://www.salksound.com/ht3.shtml


----------

